# Serrasalmus...........?



## picchius

View attachment 190280
View attachment 190279

What serrasalmus this is...........?


----------



## bigshawn

Hummmm, rhom... mo


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

I use to have a fish just like that it was sold to me as a black p but it was not. I wish I could tell you what mine was but I have no idea.


----------



## rhomkeeper

looks a lot like my serrulatus,but not 100% sure thats what it is, sorry couldn't find a better flank shot


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I would say no...that fish is not a Serrasalmus. I would lean toward Pristobrycon. He looks really stressed though...let him calm down and then take some pictures.


----------



## memento

Grosse Gurke said:


> I would say no...that fish is not a Serrasalmus. I would lean toward Pristobrycon. He looks really stressed though...let him calm down and then take some pictures.


Was thinking that too, though I wonder how much the picture is influenced by a flash.
Can you get another pic, without the bright lightning ?


----------



## Us And Them

Serrasalmus Gouldingi
imo.

NVM , seen more pics... Perhaps an Altuvei ??


----------



## memento

Jon87 said:


> Serrasalmus Gouldingi
> imo.
> 
> NVM , seen more pics... Perhaps an Altuvei ??


Doesn't have S.gouldingi a dark caudal fin ?


----------



## rhomkeeper

Lucien said:


> Serrasalmus Gouldingi
> imo.
> 
> NVM , seen more pics... Perhaps an Altuvei ??


Doesn't have S.gouldingi a dark caudal fin ?
[/quote]
yes, and they look very different from the fish in question


----------



## picchius

The photo was made in a store a year ago where today is still not sold.....!!!!!!!!................! now it is yellow below ........... I was thinking of buying it ...........!
The shop says it's a serrasalmus SP..............?????? probably a brandti...........??????


----------



## memento

picchius said:


> The photo was made in a store a year ago where today is still not sold.....!!!!!!!!................! now it is yellow below ........... I was thinking of buying it ...........!
> The shop says it's a serrasalmus SP..............?????? probably a brandti...........??????


Ventral area turned yellow ? How is the caudal fin, any black in it ?
I still think Pristobrycon species, P.calmoni or P.striolatus,depending on the tail marking...


----------



## picchius

Yes ventral area,not bright yellow, and the caudal is the same of the photo...........!


----------



## memento

picchius said:


> Yes ventral area,not bright yellow, and the caudal is the same of the photo...........!


I'd say P.striolatus...


----------



## Ja'eh

Are you planning on buying this fish?


----------



## Ja'eh

I'm thinking pristobrycon striolatus.


----------



## picchius

Ja said:


> Are you planning on buying this fish?


Yes I wold like to.................! do you like it......?


----------



## Ja'eh

You should buy it, it's not a common piranha in the hobby.


----------



## Soul Assassin

how much? if they have not sold it in a year they might give you a deal

i like it and would get it for a reasonable price, dont know how much they go for though


----------



## picchius

Unfortunately the price is 180,00 euro ....... not a very good price to me.............!


----------



## Buckman

thats a little steep.


----------



## FEEFA

I would offer them 150 but not a penny more.
It is a great looking p


----------



## picchius

'll try..................


----------



## Ja'eh

picchius said:


> Unfortunately the price is 180,00 euro ....... not a very good price to me.............!


Wow that's good chunk of dough!

Feefa I think 150 Euros is too much still.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Clear eyes, huh?.... hmmmm


----------



## Buckman

did you make an offer?


----------



## picchius

Not yet guys I'm worried that piranha will be intimidated / strange because it's been there for over a year in 6 gallons...............!
More photos


----------



## Soul Assassin

it will be fine after a few weeks in your tank, dont worry about that, waht are you gonna do?


----------



## marilynmonroe

nice looking P.


----------



## frankie09c

different, but very nice. i'd buy it


----------



## Dawgz

Its a beautiful Piranha...buy it!


----------



## notaverage

Did I miss how much they are asking for it?

Looks cool...if ya like it buy it.


----------



## Greez

Looks like a nice fish, I'd buy it but then again I'd love to get my hands on a few more piranhas at all times so I may not be a voice of reason lol


----------



## ANDONI

That's a nice looking piranha I would buy that as soon as possible.


----------



## baddfish

I believe Rhomkeeper is right. It looks EXACTLY like my Serrulatus.


----------



## PDOGGY

Most likely you will never come acrossed a fish like this again. Buy it now before you miss out. Its already of good size so its character will improve in a larger tank!


----------

